# Considering Congo and Emporer Tetras



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

My 40 gallon tank has cycled and now heavily planted arty: . I got a nice big starter shipment of plants this past weekend (freshwateraquariumplants.com...Awesome plants and service - highly recommended) so the tank has transformed from a stark tank of hardscape to a much greener more appealing planted tank. Time to add a few more fish.

I am looking to add Emporer and Congo Tetras to the tank with 9 cherry barbs and 1 male betta. I am figuring about 3-5 of each type and I have a couple questions of people who might have these in a planted tank.

- Congos get fairly large. if I have 3-5 of these will they get too large for a 40 gallon breeder tank?
- Is 3-5 of either of these species too few to keep these guys happy?
- Any other advice/experiences you'd like to pass on about either of these tetras would be great.

Thanks...


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Ridgeback. I kept 6 Emperor Tetras in a 20g long, along with 4 Apistogramma Cacatuoides and a few Amano Shrimp. They are beautiful fish and said to be peaceful, good community tank mates, but my experiences were different. They were very aggressive for a tetra, and heavily competitive when it comes to feeding time(Maybe the tank was overstocked). Obviously the apisto's could hold their own but my apisto's didn't start spawning until I removed the Emperors. They must have made them very nervous and uncomfortable, not to mention they can get to about the same size as Apistogramma Cacatuoides. 

They sure are a beautiful fish. Just thought I would share my experience with you.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info tigerbarb. 

I wasn't aware they were aggressive eaters. I have cherry barbs that are pretty active and can hold their own. I am not overly concerned about them. 

My plan was to add a few apistos (Borelli most likely) or German Rams. 

Did the emporers exhibit any aggressive behavior toward other fish or did they transform themselves into frenzied pirhanas as soon as the food hit the water? Did you have any problems with them tearing up your plants?


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL Well said. They did not display aggressive behaviors towards the other fish but they did turn into miniature frenzied piranahs during feeding time. And no they did not tear up the plants.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 5 emperor tetras in a 75 gallon with cockatoo cichlids and celestial pearl danios. They are not aggressive towards any of the other fish although they are competitive when getting food. The only sign of aggression is when another emperor tetra comes to close to the alpha male. I think space has alot to do with it.


----------

